# sunday turnings at bubbasville - by bubba



## jcarrell (Apr 10, 2006)

after doing some chores on sat, i finally got some lathe time on sun afternoon!!!!

here's a few pens from the shop:






2 chrome baron's with TX ebony, copper sierra with cappuccino, chrome sierra with pipemaker's zebra...

comments welcome...

torne pluma...jeff c, in foat wuth TX
2nd annual texas penturners get-together, 04.15.2006...for more info, goto www.texaspenturners.com

penturners track at the annual texas woodturning symposium - SWAT, for more info goto www.swaturners.com

www.bubbasville.com
www.texaswoodshop.com


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 10, 2006)

Lookin Good!


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 10, 2006)

They look great.

jim


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 10, 2006)

nicely done, classic and classy stuff.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice work, Jeff.  I have a piece of Texas ebony I got from Dario; I need to get it out and make something special.  Love the cappuccino and copper together!!


----------



## gerryr (Apr 10, 2006)

Very nice.  I did a cigar in x-cut Texas Ebony from Dario this weekend-hardest wood I've every turned.


----------



## terrymiller (Apr 10, 2006)

I really like the copper and cappucino.  What exactly is Texas Ebony?


----------



## chitswood (Apr 10, 2006)

Texas ebony is a dark brown wood found in Texas []

Great pens!


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 10, 2006)

TEXAS EBONY Ebano
Pithecellobium ebano - Mimosaceae, Mimosa Family

DESCRIPTION:
Large tree or stunted shrub-, dense, dark crown, zigzag twigs with paired spines.

Height: 15-30 feet, up to 40 feet. 

Flowers: Creamy-yellow, fragrant, elongated spikes, after rainfall. 

Fruit: Thick, woody pods. 

Foliage: Evergreen; dense, dark green. 

Bark: Dark brown to black. 

Growth rate: Slow.


REQUIREMENTS:
Sun: Partial shade to full sun; germinates in full shade. 

Soil: Any. 

Drainage: Prefers well drained. 

Water: Low, drought tolerant. 

Maintenance: Medium; abundant seed pods cause considerable ground litter. 

Propagation: Scarified seed. 


NATIVE HABITAT: 
River floodplain and brush-grasslands.


WILDLIFE USE:
Most valuable for wildlife, cover, nest sites; rodents collect and store seeds, deer browse leaves, bees use flowers, seeds eaten by deer, javalinas, wood rats, small mammals.


COMMENTS:
Deep, rich brown heartwood used to make art objects and small furniture; red seeds used in jewelry; fence posts, fuel; green seeds cooked and eaten; ripe seeds roasted or popped; shells used as coffee substitute. Highly prized as a deep-shade tree and ornamental; gorgeous because of the vibrant dense green foliage and attractive seed pods; may be trimmed to a beautiful security hedge.




> _Originally posted by terrymiller_
> <br />I really like the copper and cappucino.  What exactly is Texas Ebony?


----------



## Scott (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Jeff!

I'm glad to see you're visiting more often here at the IAP!  I remember meeting you just that once when a bunch of us were in Provo for the symposium, and you were going through there for something work related I think, but you had time to stop and say hi!  I would love to make it down for SWAT sometime, maybe even do some demonstrations, or maybe even just stop by Bubbasville.  Someday!

Nice pens!  The Texas Ebony looks dark and elegant!  But I really like those Sierra's!

Scott.


----------



## Dario (Apr 10, 2006)

All are nice pens!  

I really like the exotic zebra....goes perfect with that kit, I think.


----------



## Ron Mc (Apr 10, 2006)

Jeff,
That copper Sierra looks fantastic!

Don....Do you happen to know what the TEXAS EBONY Ebano Pithecellobium ebano - Mimosaceae, Mimosa Family seeds taste like? I noted in your comment that they can be roasted or substituted for coffee.[]


----------



## turff49 (Apr 10, 2006)

The Zebra is eye catching. I like the Sierra's anyway. Brian


----------



## csb333 (Apr 10, 2006)

That copper sierra is my favorite. I have a few copper kits and they look great with the right wood. I think that cappuccino was an excellent choice. Is it a pipemakers lucite?


----------



## Deere41h (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey Jeff those turned out really nice.  I do like the Lucite material.  Bring those along Saturday.  I would like to see them up close.


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 11, 2006)

I had the pleasure of meeting the head Bubba tonight [] He must have been lost, My son found him snooping around the office peeking thru the windows after hours. I was surprised he let him in after the day we had. So I was on my way home , did a Uie and met Jeff at the office. He had just come from pipemakers and thought he was in the nieghborhood [] We had a nice chat, cut short only because my son and I had to get to the hockey game tonight.(lost again) But he did leave with a little piece of Italian heaven [] and I do believe one of those fine Texas ebony pens is in my shirt pocket [] Thank you Jeff, I am sure we will meeet up again.


----------



## jcarrell (Apr 11, 2006)

thanx for all the kinds words about these pens 

the cappuccino is from woodpenpro in HI...and i believe craft supplies also carries it under a different name...

-------------------

what a banner afternoon i had mon!!!!!

first i got to meet andrea at pipe maker's and pick up a few more lucite rods....and then i got to meet anthony!!!!

john s, i can't bring the zebra/chr sierra as it is now in the hands of andrea...she says she now has 2 or 3 pens made with her product from various penturners...it was such a treat to visit her office and "see the stock" of lucite rods...y'all better place your orders soon  

then meeting anthony, especially right after the article about him was very nice...seeing his "pen showroom" is awesome!!!!! so many pens, so little time...

as anthony said, i got to cave creek without an appointment or calling first...i thought i had his number before i left and didn't, so i kinda just stumbled up to their office (it was about 20min from pipe maker's office)...anthony's son let me in to see the pens, then as we were leaving, he said anthony would be right over...we chatted a bit, i looked around alot (and drooled) and then i was able to acquire an original penchetta pen!!!!!!  thanx anthony!!!

and the next highlight of the trip was getting a bit lost out in the desert of AZ...very nice scenery, but i got my bearings and finally made it back to my hotel...

and tonight, well lets just say, there are 689 pen blanks waiting for me to pick up........more on this story in a different thread later ;-)

torne pluma...jeff, temporarily in AZ


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 11, 2006)

Jeff is the "head bubba" and the rest of us are "lesser bubbas". Actually, Jeff is a great guy and very gracious to open his shop to such a crowd as Ron and me, along with others. Trouble is, he makes us behave. Glad you were able to meet the "mayor" of bubbasville, TX. Maybe you'll have an insurance meeting in the Dallas area and can stop by for a visit. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />I had the pleasure of meeting the head Bubba tonight [] He must have been lost, My son found him snooping around the office peeking thru the windows after hours. I was surprised he let him in after the day we had. So I was on my way home , did a Uie and met Jeff at the office. He had just come from pipemakers and thought he was in the nieghborhood [] We had a nice chat, cut short only because my son and I had to get to the hockey game tonight.(lost again) But he did leave with a little piece of Italian heaven [] and I do believe one of those fine Texas ebony pens is in my shirt pocket [] Thank you Jeff, I am sure we will meeet up again.


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Jeff is the "head bubba" and the rest of us are "lesser bubbas".  Do a good turn daily!
> Don



I don't know how you could be a "lesser bubba" I have seen the both of you []


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcarrell_
> <br />
> and tonight, well lets just say, there are 689 pen blanks waiting for me to pick up........more on this story in a different thread later ;-)
> torne pluma...jeff, temporarily in AZ



Hmmmmm.....he doesn't know where I live.....I wonder where he is headed. Calling all Zonies, lock you shop doors tonight ! []


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 11, 2006)

In importance and prestiege, not size. I don't qualify as a lesser anything if size is considered.[]
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SteveRoberts (Apr 12, 2006)

Gorgeous pens Jeff, 

I happen to like the texas ebony and chrome baron the best, FEELS great in my hand. Nice meeting you. This guy is one class act folks, if there were a gold medal for most enthusiastic pen turner Jeff would have to be the front runner in next years olympics.


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 12, 2006)

I wonder where he found the 689 pen blanks []
I thought I saw a Hertz rental car with the rear end dragging the ground spewing pen blanks all along the road side []
Could be pretty exiting that next Bubbasville meeting.


----------



## Ron Mc (Apr 12, 2006)

Anthony,
The problem is if Jeff doesn't stop driving around in circles in the desert trying to find a way back to town. Bubbasville will never see them! If need be we'll call you to see if you can follow his trail of pen blanks.[]


----------



## jcarrell (Apr 12, 2006)

i am not the "head bubba" and there are certainly no "lesser bubbas"...

at bubbasville, we are all bubbas (if you want to be), and more importantly we are just a group of folks who get together to share, exchange ideas, and teach eachother about a common passion we all have - penturing!!!   and we also have a great time doing it all []

torne pluma...jeff (a bubba)



> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Jeff is the "head bubba" and the rest of us are "lesser bubbas".


----------



## jcarrell (Apr 12, 2006)

yes!!! my master plan worked, you know the hired driver and car, and alot of mesquite pen blanks...while anthony was busy following the trail of blanks (and what penturner couldn't resist) i was at another location in cave creek AZ (not an insurance agency)...

fortunately for me, i had acquired a blow torch, heavy duty bolt cutters, and an industrial grade saw...i knew that anthony would have his prized pen blanks behind doors and locks...i just hope he doesn't notice what's different about those locks till sat[][]

so not to worry all you zonies, your pen blanks are safe, until my next trip to AZ[] 

torne pluma...jeff c, temporarily in AZ




> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />I wonder where he found the 689 pen blanks []
> I thought I saw a Hertz rental car with the rear end dragging the ground spewing pen blanks all along the road side []


----------



## jcarrell (Apr 12, 2006)

there's not alot more fun to do when traveling, than mtg really nice folks and being able to chit-cat a bit about - penturning!!!!  and part of the fun is leaving little bits of TEXAS all over the country[] 

tue night i was able to connect with steve roberts and friend, and had dinner with them, what a real treat!! they were so gracious about me interupting their time together and letting this texas penturner join them - thanx steve!!!!!!

then the coop-dee-grace (texan you know), i picked up 689 pen blanks...........yee-haa[] 

then it was off to the hotel to dump'm all on the floor, have blank battles, and sort thru "the haul", oh life is good[] [] i feel asleep next to "the battlefield"...

now its time to pack'm all up, and bring home....and btw, not one pen blank in this load was lost or forgotten...not like the diversion for the zonie up north a bit)...

torne pluma...jeff c, temp in AZ


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 12, 2006)

Not sure if it is the change in climate or scenery, or what Steve fed him for dinner [] but I have done alot of things with pen blanks, but never played GI Joe with them. [] Or was it the cry "Remember the Alamo" !

Some people just have way to much fun on these work trips. The bubbasville group better wear their camo fatigues to the next meeting, could be a real fight over them blanks []




> _Originally posted by jcarrell_
> <br /> then the coop-dee-grace (texan you know), i picked up 689 pen blanks...........yee-haa[]
> 
> then it was off to the hotel to dump'm all on the floor, have blank battles, and sort thru "the haul", oh life is good[] [] i feel asleep next to "the battlefield"...
> torne pluma...jeff c, temp in AZ


----------



## Dario (Apr 12, 2006)

Jeff C. and Anthony...you two should be jailed for having so much fun.  

THAT is ILLEGAL!!!  LOL

It is always good to hear stories like this [^][8D]

Psst Bubba, if you need help raiding Anthony's place next time...I may be available. [][}][]


----------



## SteveRoberts (Apr 12, 2006)

Jeff, 

Did the burls win the great blank war of '06? The spalts are tough fighters and there were a lot of them, I know the burls had an alliance with the Aussie woods as so many of them belonged to both armies. Tell me Jeff, did the solo pink ivory come thru ok?

Steve


----------



## jdavis (Apr 13, 2006)

looking great   like the colors


----------



## Ron Mc (Apr 13, 2006)

Fantastic! Another pen blank war at bubbasville. Let's see what is my meanest, toughest, nastiest blank?[]


----------

